#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Dicas para escolher o conector de campo óptico para Redes FTTx

## Buenano

http://conteudo.projetatelecom.com.b...ara-redes-fttx

*Conector de campo óptico para Redes FTTx*


Sabemos o quanto é importante escolher as melhores ferramentas e os melhores equipamentos para construção de uma rede de Fibra Óptica com qualidade. Mais saber as dificuldades que a equipe técnica tem em campo é fundamental. 
Nesse vídeo eu falo sobre o Conector de Campo Óptico ideal para compor o seu KIT CLIENTE da sua Rede FTTx.


http://conteudo.projetatelecom.com.b...ara-redes-fttx

----------


## Jadir

Excelente vídeo. Grande contribuição.

A melhor conexão sempre vai ser a fusão dos cabos, tanto no quesito perdas como escalabilidade a longo prazo. 

O desafio nas redes FTTx é justamente construir um projeto de rede que possibilidade trabalhar com a fusão das fibras e depender menos de conexões mecânicas, como emendas e conectores. 

A dica que eu compartilho é investir um pouco mais e instalar as caixas de atendimento subterrâneas, ao lado dos postes. Você tira a caixa de emenda do poste, instala ela em uma caixa de inspeção e ganha a longo prazo com a possibilidade de manter uma reserva técnica dos cabos (tronco de rede e drop de atendimento) e um acesso infinitamente melhor para fundir as fibras e realizar manutenções preventivas e reparadoras.

----------


## Buenano

Sr. Jadir, obrigado por ter acessado o vídeo. 

Achei muito bom a sua observação sobre a caixa de atendimento utiliza-la subterrânea, além das operadoras você tem alguma empresa que utiliza esse tipo de topologia? 

Grato!

----------


## Jadir

Olá, como vai @*Buenano*?

Cara, eu não tenho nenhum case além das operadoras, mas no meu projeto vou fazer assim. 

Minha única dúvida é com relação a entrada de água nas caixas de emenda. Tu saberia me dizer se a água prejudica as fusões?

----------


## Buenano

Bom @*Jadir*, 

Muito bom se você estiver em uma cidade onde a prefeitura não seja tão rigorosa é uma ideia a ser analisada, a respeito se água prejudica as emendas, á água é um dos principais vilões de atenuações nas emendas, a caixa tem que ser adequada para esse ambiente subterrâneo. 

Quando tiver com o projeto montado me chama para que possamos trocar algumas ideias da sua solução. 

SKYPE: thiago.buenano 

Bom trabalho, sucesso! 

Abraço!

----------


## Jadir

Adicionei no skype.

----------


## Poemander

Link quebrado.

----------

